# Does anyone know?



## Ayrgirl (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm 30 with no problems but my dh is 38 with no sperm. He had an operation to retrieve but there is none 

I've been on the waiting list at GRI for 13 months now. Does anyone know how buying sperm privately and using it in a nhs treatment works and roughly how much it costs. 

We've now got a referral to see a counsellor. It's such a long waiting game. 

I'm also wondering what procedure would be used. ICSI was the treatment if we managed to retrieve sperm but would it be the same with donor? I've so many questions.


----------



## nursemo (Oct 23, 2009)

hi honey and welcome, didn't want to read and run. 

I am sorry but i really don;t know the answer to that at all. 

Hopefully someone on here will be able to help 

xx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

hi...sorry to hear you're in this situation.  i'm in the same situation as you...we've been on waiting list at GRI since 2005 and have just luckily been offered treatment with them...while waiting we paid for treatment.  i dunno if they'd let you buy sperm and use nhs funds to use it but you could always call them and ask.    have they told you how much more longer you'll have to wait?  i know we've waited for so long because there was a shortage of sperm but they have got donors now at GRI so maybe they are getting through the waiting list quicker? x


----------



## Ayrgirl (Mar 9, 2009)

I didn't think we would be allowed to buy privately and have a nhs treatment but this is the 2nd time they've suggested it to me. On my 1st appointment in feb 2009 the fertility nurse said it was an option and then it was suggested again today. 

They also said today that the maximum time on the waiting list was 22 months but as we were Ayrshire NHS it wouldn't be that long.


----------

